# Product Review Video - Uno-Bead - Corner Bead On A Roll



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Guy's and Gal's, I recently tried out a product that I think might just have a place in my van drawer. I know most of you are pretty set in your ways and so am I... 

But I wanted to share a product that I found to be great for remodels, drywall corner bead repairs and maybe even on some new construction projects. I made this video my first time ever using it to show any hiccups or hang ups while trying it out.

Ever heard of a product by Strait-Flex called Uno-Bead?
I had'nt either and I was pretty skeptical about. It’s a composite corner bead that comes on a roll just like a paper drywall tape. I got a chance to try it out on small remodeling project recently. I was pleasantly surprised by the way it performed. 

I needed to replace the old corner bead from a closet modification with the Uno-Bead. The closet had already been taken apart by the homeowner that had just purchased this home. The plan was to make a computer/gaming area for their son where the closet was. Since their new to them home was having several remodeling projects going on anyways they wanted to have me take care of this extra job while I was there. 

These folks plan on tearing that whole closet area out in a year or two when they expand their master bedroom into that whole room. So they just wanted it repaired for now. 

I figured this would be a good project to experiment with the Strait Flex Uno-Bead that I had never used before. 

Thanks for watching and let me know what you think, Paul

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRpq2w1rVxU


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It is always good to try new things, if we don't try we don't learn. Have you tried TT mud set? It would be interesting to compare.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

gazman said:


> It is always good to try new things, if we don't try we don't learn. Have you tried TT mud set? It would be interesting to compare.


So true Gazman. I haven't tried the TT mud set corner bead yet. But it's definitely on my list of products that I want to tryout. :thumbsup:


----------

